# Is now a good time to change sterling



## Rower (17 May 2010)

Is now a good time to change a sterling cheque to then deposit as euros or is euro likely to weaken further against sterling in the short term?


----------



## Elphaba (20 May 2010)

I dont think anyone knows the answer to this question. The pound was 85p to 1 euro yesterday but 86p today. I would love to know how a weak euro impacts on the conversion rate? My friend going to college in U.K. in September and has a couple of k saved in euro?
Any financial speculators out there?


----------



## Protocol (21 May 2010)

"I would love to know how a weak euro impacts on the conversion rate? "


These are one and the same.  The weaker euro means it buys less stg.

Since EMU began in 1999 the euro was initially worth about 65-70p, it has gone as low as 57p and as high as 97p.

It is difficult to predict what will happen.


----------



## RMCF (23 May 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I dont think anyone knows the answer to this question. The pound was 85p to 1 euro yesterday but 86p today. I would love to know how a weak euro impacts on the conversion rate? My friend going to college in U.K. in September and has a couple of k saved in euro?
> Any financial speculators out there?



You got those the wrong way round. 

Its the Euro thats 85p.

Or you could say that sterling is worth €1.15.


----------

